# Slide 650B 120 ?????



## fissenid (14. Juli 2014)

Gibt es zum 120er Slide in der 650B Ausführung schon Details?????


----------



## Fact (14. Juli 2014)

Das würde mich auch brennend interessieren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (14. Juli 2014)

Da solltet ihr speziell etwas Gas geben, da es da ja eine 1:1 Konkurrenz gibt zu der alle flüchten wenn eures zu lange dauert....


----------



## Fact (17. Juli 2014)

anscheinend sind wir die einzigen armen Schweine die sehnsüchtig auf Infos zum 120er warten.....

*schluchz*  
habt ERBARMEN !


----------



## BODOPROBST (23. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> anscheinend sind wir die einzigen armen Schweine die sehnsüchtig auf Infos zum 120er warten.....
> 
> *schluchz*
> habt ERBARMEN !


Zum Slide 120 habe ich leider keine gute Nachrichten, die letzten Vorserien Bikes waren nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen und bevor mir einen Bike bringen das nicht top ist-------- deswegen nicht auf der Eurobike.  Gruß Bodo


----------



## fissenid (23. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zum Slide 120 habe ich leider keine gute Nachrichten, die letzten Vorserien Bikes waren nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen und bevor mir einen Bike bringen das nicht top ist-------- deswegen nicht auf der Eurobike.  Gruß Bodo


 
Leider schade, aber ehrlich ist Bodo ja! Mein Skeen 26" läuft auch noch sehr gut und ich liebe es.... dann fahre ich es eben noch was länger....


----------



## Fact (23. Juli 2014)

BODOPROBST schrieb:


> Zum Slide 120 habe ich leider keine gute Nachrichten, die letzten Vorserien Bikes waren nicht zu meiner Zufriedenheit ausgefallen und bevor mir einen Bike bringen das nicht top ist-------- deswegen nicht auf der Eurobike.  Gruß Bodo



Das ist wirklich sehr schade, aber danke für die offenen Worte.
kannst du uns trotzdem bitte einen Zeithorizont geben?
November 2014?
Februar 2015?
davor dazwischen danach?
was peilt ihr an?

Ausstattungsinfos und Gewicht und Preisklassen könntest du aber doch jetzt schon rausrücken....
irgendeinen Teaser solltest uns schon da lassen , damit wir nicht woanders kaufen in unserer Ungelduld.
Wenn wir schon warten wollen wir wenigstens wissen worauf.


----------



## Fact (28. Juli 2014)

Also so ganz ohne Angaben ein halbes Jahr warten halt ich nicht aus.
Schade hätte gern ein Radon gehabt....

rück halt ein paar Daten raus sonst muss ich leider wirklich bei Canyon kaufen.
ich meins ernst....ich bin zu ungeduldig um so ganz ohne Infos zu warten.


----------



## BODOPROBST (28. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> Also so ganz ohne Angaben ein halbes Jahr warten halt ich nicht aus.
> Schade hätte gern ein Radon gehabt....
> 
> rück halt ein paar Daten raus sonst muss ich leider wirklich bei Canyon kaufen.
> ich meins ernst....ich bin zu ungeduldig um so ganz ohne Infos zu warten.


Wenn die nächste Ausführung ok geht April bis Mai. Gruß Bodo


----------



## ChrisStahl (28. Juli 2014)

Fact schrieb:


> Also so ganz ohne Angaben ein halbes Jahr warten halt ich nicht aus.
> Schade hätte gern ein Radon gehabt....
> 
> rück halt ein paar Daten raus sonst muss ich leider wirklich bei Canyon kaufen.
> ich meins ernst....ich bin zu ungeduldig um so ganz ohne Infos zu warten.





Bodo hatte ein Alu 650 B in 120 geplant mit einem sehr leichten Rahmen, das tendierend zum Uphill ist mit guten Abfahrtseigenschaften.
Eigentliche eine "EierlegendeWollmilchsau". Die Ausstattungen sollten primär RockShox mit sinnvollen Ausstattungen sein, so wie alle 2015er, die Bodo nochmals alle überarbeitet hat. Ihr seht das Ergebnis bei den 150 650B. Bodo gibt aber nichts frei, was nicht mindestens Din Plus erreicht, im Team gefahren und von ihm diverse Male abgestimmt wurde. Leider war das Ergebnis nicht das, was erwartet hat. Deshalb hat er jetzt erstmal die Messe vorbereitet und wir denken, das vielleicht im Januar/Februar die ersten Prototypen kommen, und wir zum Gardasee liefern können.


----------



## Fact (29. Juli 2014)

das heißt Liefertermin mit Anfang Mai 2015 ist angestrebt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fact (29. Juli 2014)

Und Danke für die Antwort!


----------

